# Copycat Starbucks Recipes



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2020)

At-Home Golden Ginger Drink

_serves 2-4
_
    3/4 cup fresh ginger, peeled and sliced

    2 cups fresh pineapple juice

    1/3 cup turbinado sugar*

    2 1/2 cups full-fat coconut milk 

    3/4 teaspoon ground turmeric 

_*I used turbinado sugar here because I find that it rounds out the flavors a bit by lending a subtle, caramel flavor.  That said, you can certainly use granulated sugar in a pinch.
_
Combine fresh ginger, pineapple juice, and sugar in a heavy-bottomed, 2-quart saucepan and place over medium-high heat.  Stir every so often, until the mixture comes to a boil.  

Once the mixture reaches a boil, reduce heat to medium and simmer steadily for 15 minutes.  Remove the pan from the heat and allow the syrup to cool completely. 

Strain the cooled syrup through a fine-mesh strainer and discard the ginger.  Refrigerate the syrup until ready to use. 

Combine syrup, coconut milk, and turmeric in your blender and pulse on medium speed for 2-3 minutes.  This will help to emulsify the mixture. 

Strain the mixture through a fine-mesh strainer to remove any leftover bits of coconut cream, and transfer to a pitcher.  Pour over ice or refrigerate until ready to serve!  

This drink will last in the refrigerator for several days, just be sure to give it a good stir before serving. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2020)

How To Make Starbucks Mocha Frappuccino at Home

Ingredients


    2 shots espresso, chilled (or 80ml strongly brewed coffee)
    ⅓ cup milk (80ml)
    1 tablespoon granulated sugar (8.3g)
    1 cup ice cubes, large
    2 tablespoons chocolate syrup (30ml)
    To serve: Whipped cream, Chocolate syrup

Instructions

    In a blender, add 1 cup of ice cubes, and add ⅓ cup of chilled espresso. Today I used Nespresso Roma capsules but strongly brewed coffee works as well. Just make sure your coffee is chilled.
    Add in ⅓ cup of milk (any milk you want: full-fat, low-fat, soy milk, etc), 1 tablespoon of granulated sugar, and 2 tablespoons of chocolate syrup.
    Blend for about 30 seconds, or until smooth.


----------

